# Problème de connexion compte iCloud.



## Antoine8G (9 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai changé le code de mon iPhone 4s mais je n'ai pas réussit à retrouver ce nouveau code le moment venu. J'ai finalement réussit à restauré mon iPhone depuis Itunes (réinitialisation). 

Du coup j'ai dus reconfigurer les réglages et quand j'ai voulus connecter mon compte iCloud ça m'a demandé; mon identifiant, mon code, de rentrer le code reçus sur mon iPad *et* de donner le code perdu de l'iPhone d'avant la restauration. 
Apparemment ce code "sécuriserait" mon compte iCloud.

Need Help


----------

